
Apple to Sell $17 Billion in Bonds - twakefield
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324482504578454691936382274.html
======
twakefield
"Apple has a huge cash stockpile, but much of that cash is overseas. Raising
money in the debt market would help Apple avoid the big tax bill that would
come from bringing the cash back to the U.S."

Interesting, so one of the effects of the Fed's lose monetary policy is
enabling U.S. companies to avoid taxes.

